# Eddie Merckx EMX5



## Freqman1 (Jul 11, 2022)

A lot newer than what I normally buy but couldn’t help myself.


----------



## dasberger (Jul 11, 2022)

Did it come with spandex??  🤣  

Really nice ride... looks like carbon well sequestered.  I love my carbon whip!  Sometimes it's nice to have gears and ride fast.  Funny, I have the same rubber setup on mine...  have to have the gator skin on the back riding in the ATL!


----------



## juvela (Jul 12, 2022)

-----

livery reminds me of those images one sees of automobiles under development where the manufacturer attempts of confuse the eye with all sorts of stripes and zigzags to hide the body style


-----


----------



## HEMI426 (Jul 12, 2022)

I bet that bike was pretty pricey when new, how old is it?


----------



## oskisan (Jul 12, 2022)

Nice!!  What are the components on it? All Dura-Ace? Did you weigh it?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 12, 2022)

oskisan said:


> Nice!!  What are the components on it? All Dura-Ace? Did you weigh it?



Yep all Dura Ace 7800. I believe about 16lbs. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 12, 2022)

Now U can come down to Florida, hang with the semi-wealthy snowbirds, who have no business spending $3-8 grand for a road bike, and fit right in. Of course, though, that's probably around 8-10 years old or so, but U can just act like, you're 'Old money'. 😅


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 12, 2022)

Jeff54 said:


> Now U can come down to Florida, hang with the semi-wealthy snowbirds, who have no business spending $3-8 grand for a road bike, and fit right in. Of course, though, that's probably around 8-10 years old or so, but U can just act like, you're 'Old money'. 😅



Yep the beauty of buying yesterdays cutting edge stuff is that it’s way cheaper!


----------

